# That's steam ... not smoke!  Crabs, Shrimp, and Corn



## gofish (Jun 18, 2012)

Well I just had to share my fathers day dinner.  That's steam ... not smoke!  We steamed a half bushel of Blue Crabs, Corn and tossed in some Lg Shrimp to catch the last few minutes of steam.  The crabs were small, but heavy.  The corn was sweet and so were the 'shrimps'.  We ate like Kings on the Chesapeake.  Good times!



"TheBoard" at my local roadside supplier: (OUCH: No #1's, or Jumbos left... my only complaint on fathers day!  and Yes, they are worth the extra cash)



EDIT - Oops, forgot to show the 'adult cooler' shot:


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jun 18, 2012)

That all looks good!


----------



## deersmoker58 (Jun 22, 2012)

That's how we roll in Southern MD!


----------



## rdknb (Jun 22, 2012)

That does look good.  Crabs I have had so far were also small but very meaty


----------



## gofish (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks folks.  My next venture will be to grill & put some smoke on a soft shell crab for a sandwich.  I'll post pic's of that.  I have a plan, but now I am just doing research for a special sauce recipe.  Will keep you posted.


----------

